# Pink Spots on Nose: Any idea what this is?



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone??? ....have you ever seen anything like this??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does his nose change colors throughout the year or has it always been black?

My girl is blonde, her nose changes color, it gets really light during the winter months.
She gets spots that are similar to that, sometimes her nose is real pink.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I had the same thought as Carolina Mom, that it is "snow nose". Cookie's nose gets pinker in spots starting in the fall.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought "snow nose" was when the dark nose part that has no hair lightened even to pink. In the photos I see pink spots on the skin that's covered with short hair just above the nose. Did they all appear at the same time? I can't tell if they're raised or not. I've never seen that but my guesses would be bug bites, allergy to something the dog put it's nose into, or some sort of chemical burn.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks like a scrape to me.

Bertie had something similar happen to his nose (I think one of our "visiting" cats scratched him). And I'm pretty sure he was also the one who ran through the bushes and scraped his lip. Basically looked like the pigment was scratched away. Our vet said sometimes it comes back. Sometimes it doesn't. Thankfully, Bertie's pigment came back. *phew*


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies!!

Brisby does not get "snow nose"...atleast never has and she's now 2 years, 4 months old.

These pink spots are not raised and don't seem to be bothering her at all. 

We are in the bush everyday, however I didn't see her run into anything although I guess scrapes are possible.

I was more concerned that this is some kind of skin condition: bacterial or fungal as the salmon are running here now with a few dead salmon in the river where she swims. She also rolls in the bush and in the leave covered compost after swimming to dry off. 

So far it isn't getting any worse or doesn't seem to be spreading, however it's not fading either. 

I've washed the area with colloidal silver and will keep my eye on it. If it starts to spread, I guess I Vet visit is in order. 

Thanks again to all for your input. If anyone else has anything to add, please do so...thanks again


----------

